# Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"



## aLDIHASSER59 (19 Juni 2008)

Hi 

Habe heute ne Mail erhalten, die vorgaukelt das man einen Kredit erhalten könne ohne das eine Schufaabfrage erfolgen würde. Der Link zeigte folgendes:

www.usa-kredit.com

Wer jedoch die AGB durchliest erfährt das die Seitenbetreiber "R & R Internet Collection Inc." ein Postfach in den USA haben und keinesfalls die Kreditgeber sind, sondern nur Adressenvermittler. Hierfür soll der Interessent 70 Euro Jahresbeitrag zahlen. Durchsichtig das Ganze, weg mit diesem Mist.

Ciao
Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*

Da das Geschäftsmodell der Firma sogar ganz offensichtlich gegen §§655b/c/e BGB verstösst, wird sie ihren "Jahresbeitrag" niemals gerichtlich geltend machen können.

Aber irgendein Dummer, der zahlt, wird sich schon finden....


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da das Geschäftsmodell der Firma sogar ganz offensichtlich gegen §§655b/c/e BGB verstösst, wird sie ihren "Jahresbeitrag" niemals gerichtlich geltend machen können..


Das hindert ja seit Jahren eine ganze Truppe von Kreditvermittlungen mit dem meist gleichen Inkassobüro nicht daran Forderungen geltend zu machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*



Teleton schrieb:


> Das hindert ja seit Jahren eine ganze Truppe von Kreditvermittlungen mit dem meist gleichen Inkassobüro nicht daran Forderungen geltend zu machen.



Ich schrieb ja auch gerichtlich.
Die Auslagen- & Vorkosten-Masche von Kreditbetrügern ist natürlich steinalt und soll wohl bei R&R um die Internet-Vertragsfallen-Variante erweitert werden.

Das Opfer wird unter Druck gesetzt und soll zahlen - wenn das auch nur 5% tun, lohnt sich das ganze offensichtlich.

[ir]Übrigens: USA-Postfachadresse aber deutscher Provider - lesen hier eigentlich auch Staatsanwaltschaft und BAFin mit?[/ir]


----------



## Teleton (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*

Die steinalten Auslagen- & Vorkostenabzocker gehen immer wieder mal vor Gericht in der Hoffnung dass §655d BGB übersehen wird. 

Die Idee das auf Internetvertragsfallen umzumünzen ist nicht schlecht, der Markt ist da und grade Verschuldete lassen sich gerne zu Angstzahlungen pressen.

Wer hier zufällig durch den Suchbegriff Kredite ohne Schufa o.ä.hier landet möge hier lesen:
http://www.bmfsfj.de/bmfsfj/generat...property=pdf,bereich=,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*

Hallo lieben Leutz,

ich hab mal eine Frage.

Ich hab mich da angemeldet, aber da war nichts mich 70 euro zahlen oder so,
ok oder überlesen.
Jetzt bekomm ich eine Rechnung von den sogenannten 70 Euro, was soll man da machen?

Lieber zahlen oder nicht? 

Ich meine ja ist nicht notwendig, oder ist dies falsch.

Für Antworten wäre ich euch echt dankbar.

Liebe Grüße

Nicole


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*



> Lieber zahlen oder nicht?



Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht. Das musst du schon für dich selbst entscheiden. Wahlweise kannst du auch zur Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt gehen und fragen. Du kannst auch einfach lesen, was hier nur wenige Stunden vor deiner Frage geschrieben wurde.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da angemeldet,


Wo kam der Link her?   Spam  wie beim Threadstarter? Spamangebote gehören grundsätzlich in den Müll


Unregistriert schrieb:


> aber da war nichts mich 70 euro zahlen oder so,
> ok oder überlesen.


So "deutlich"  sichtbar wie allen Nutzlosanbietern, tief im untersten Scrollbereich 
mittelblau  auf dunkelbau (siehe Screenshot)


> Ab dem Anmeldedatum beginnt Ihr 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Mit Verstreichen dieser Frist akzeptieren Sie, dass wir unsere Dienstleistung kostenpflichtig weiterführen. Die Gebühr für unsere Dienstleistung beträgt einmalig 70,00 Euro. Es handelt sich um eine einmalige Servicepauschale.


Thread daher zu den  Nutzlosanbietermodellen  gestellt.  


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lieber zahlen oder nicht?


Universalratschläge  sind daher auch  anwendbar: 
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## HUmax (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*



aLDIHASSER59 schrieb:


> Wer jedoch die AGB durchliest erfährt das die Seitenbetreiber "R & R Internet Collection Inc." ... keinesfalls die Kreditgeber sind, sondern nur Adressenvermittler.


Das lese ich schon auf der Startseite das die nur ein "Vermittler" sind und wenn ich an die aktuelle Finanzkrise, die ja in den USA ausgelöst wurde, denke, dürfte eigentlich klar sein, dass die nicht einfach so Geld an irgendjemand in der Welt vergeben, wenn nicht einmal viele Leute in den USA ihre Kredite bedienen können.

Und wer weiß ob die Verantwortlichen wirklich in Florida sitzen und nicht doch "hier in der Nähe"?


----------



## malefitz (3 Juli 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich Vollidiot habe mich leider auch dort angemeldet. Allerdings ohne die AGB´s zu lesen. :wall: 
Heute habe ich dann die obligatorische Mail mit der Aufforderung der Zahlung erhalten.

Ich werde den Betrag von 70 Euro sicher nicht überweisen, das habe ich auch direkt per mail mitgeteilt.

Jetzt warte ich mal ab was passiert. 

Hätte ich mal vorher kurz nach USA-Kredit "gegoogelt", hätte ich sicher nicht das Formular ausgefüllt. Wieder mal um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## Fidul (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Warnung vor "usa-kredit.com"*

Bei usa-kredit.com hängt natürlich wieder einmal die altbekannte T.R.-Firma "Be a Winner Limited" mit drin. Es soll auf ein Konto überwiesen werden, das schon für autogewinner*com benutzt wurde.


----------

